# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Hilton Pattaya - khách sạn nổi ở Thái Lan

## hantt.163

*Tập đoàn khách sạn hàng đầu thế giới Hilton Hotels & Resorts vừa khai trương một khách sạn nổi ở Pattaya, Thái Lan.*

Mang tên gọi Hilton Pattaya, khách sạn mang phong cách  hiện đại, thanh thoát nằm ở trung tâm khu du lịch quốc tế nổi tiếng  Pattaya. Khách sạn nhìn ra Vịnh Thái Lan, cách Bangkok 90 phút đi xe về  phía đông nam. 
 Gọi là khách sạn nổi vì nó nằm trên trung tâm mua sắm  bờ biển lớn nhất Đông Nam Á mang tên Central Festival, nơi cung cấp mọi  dịch vụ mua sắm giải trí từ 200 cửa hiệu, 10 phòng chiếu phim với phòng  chơi bowling. Sảnh chính của Hilton Pattaya nằm từ tầng 16 trở lên. 







   Khách sạn có tổng cộng 302 phòng với nhiều hạng, được  trang trí với màu trắng chủ đạo cùng các chất liệu như len và gỗ nhẹ.  Tất cả các căn phòng đều có tầm nhìn ra biển với những ô cửa sổ cao vút  nối từ nền nhà lên tận trần. 






  Pattaya từng là một làng cá yên bình ngủ quên trong  hàng thế kỷ. Đến thời kỳ chiến tranh Việt Nam nổ ra, khu vực này trở  thành chốn ăn chơi cho binh lính Mỹ. Hiện nay, thành phố nằm phía đông  Vịnh Thái Lan trở thành trung tâm hút khách du lịch nhất nhì trong khu  vực, với khoảng 4 triệu khách mỗi năm.Theo: vnExpress

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## tieutithanh

Bài viết có ích tieutithanh chúc bác vui vẻ.......

----------


## lunas2

khách sạn đẹp thật

----------


## wildrose

sang trọng quá

----------


## littlelove

chà! đi du lịch ở đây mới thích chứ

----------


## toidi.net

Một khách sạn đẹp, với những kiến trúc lạ mắt...

----------


## dung89

đẹp mê hồn  :hehe:

----------


## hoaban

Vào đây chắc phải mất nhiều tiền lắm đây, nhìn sang trọng thế kia cơ mà.

----------

